# SE-R Awsomeness



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi All,
I have a 05.. I work for a Nissan dealer and had the rare opportunity to drive these rides new.. Honestly, the SE-R (manual or auto) wapped the 350Z. What made up for the so called less HP in the SER, the Z was heavier, non-balanced car, relied on the VDC religiously. While the Z is held up w/ TC, the SER had 2 car lengths on the Z. Also FYI, the VQ35D production... the Z got the first batch tolorances.. the SER got the second... then the Maxima, Murano, Altima 3.5 SE. The SE-R had its own engineering team.. and is still today the best performance Altima today, making the maxima look slow. I have some mild mods on mine and have no problem waxing Z's and ANY G.. matched with power of a 45MX which my buddy has. (I'm moreless equivent to the 370Z). Driven the new 300hp 2016 Max.. No match for it has the CVT. Had the opportunity to log hours w/ the GTR.. The SER is second only to turbo GTRs. I love to embarass the poor kids with there drifter 240 SX's.. they aways seem they want to go.

Note... I would strongly advise on any exhaust mods is to leave the cats in... they were designed for this Altima and are high flow engineered. Exhaust wise just replace the Y-pipe and weld in a round pipe in place of the flat pipe and resonator... I tell you this from experience of putting on headers w/out the cats... what I found was the performance gains were not worth the noise and the raw mix comming out the pipes... seriously will choke you when idling... ONLY Racing this would be effective.. did not want my car taken away due to being catless. 

I have driven many cars and put on many kms in my carreer in the auto business.. FWD vehicle are quicker in and out of turns due to these traction control systems on most vehicles today. I also own a 06 Mercedes where you can lay on the TC without letting it shut you off.. The GTR has the same type of system which derived from Renault F1 designs, where as the rest of the Datsuns got ABS / TC control which is the VDC.

Note, on the Nissans or most makes of cars you can override the VDC by pushing in the VDC button and holding it in for 30 sec to 1 Min until the light shuts off. This however just tones down the yaw sensor and still has ABS control resulting in less TC shut down. 
DO NOT do this with the Z... it needs all the help its unbalanced body can get. I once took it off on the Z in a little rain... instant spin out.

I love my Nissan... can you tell?:


----------



## dool954 (Oct 31, 2015)

I bought a 05 ser with a blown engine. It was owned by a woman that took blonde way to far. I drained over 3 pans of oil out the engine.
But anyway. It sounds like you know the ser I would like to pick your brain on what I can and can't do, what I should and should not do.


----------

